# Laptop to HDD on Nav '09 Jetta?



## Eric (Plug Guy) (Apr 22, 2005)

Got the C cable from Bud (thanks) and iPod is fully functional now (well, you control it, but it does not turn off on its own). 
But....with the Media-USB that came with the car, can I hook up a laptop that has MP3's on it, and just transfer those to hard drive?
Can I move iTunes stuff to HDD?
I know you cannot move from iPod to HDD (sucks), but there's got to be some easier way than burning MP3's and loading them on.


----------

